# New Bike.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Test riding a couple of bike tomorrow









BMW.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I liked BMW's when I was young.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bugger deleted half my own post


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Which BMW ALEX?

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Never liked them until a while back.

I love the R1100S boxer


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,and older R1100RS SE,and a newer R1100S.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If I don't like them,then it could be a Triumph


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that the one with Ducati style exhaust? (never to sure which one is which all the numbers and letters look the same!!)

If it is, it would be my choice, but a bit strange how the tank and fairing are in one piece.

MIKE..

EDIT I'm refering to the R1100S


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,yes,the R1100S has the single sided swinging arm and Ducati style pipes.

Front end does take some getting used to,but I think they are a great looking bike.

Not sure if I will like the engine,but can't see why not.

There is the K1200RS,that is the 4 cylinder Bahn blaster


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am all jealous, I just lurrvve new bike days







Don't like BM's much though, they are pig ugly apart from the pig ugliest one, the Boxster, I like that a lot









Please don't buy one of those with boxes and cupboards and stuff









Review please.

PS I have some slippers I can send you, I don't smoke but I'm sure someone else can supply a pipe.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

R1100RS


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

r1100s


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No cupboards for me









I will tour on it,but I like soft panniers,they don't spoil the bike IMO.

I am aslo growing a beard Mark to get into the BMW lifestyle


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Seriously







they are great bikes, no really







I live just around the corner from the Allan Jefferies dealership and I think the build quality is amazing compared to all the jap stuff I have owned.

Good luck.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Alex,

Get your self over to Knotts at Stratford and try a Triumph (a triple beats a boxer every time but you do get a chain to mess about with) Mention my name you might get a discount! but then again the last bike I had from them was a GS 750 over 24 years ago, I dought he would remember me!!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Build quality is a big factor in me wanting one.

I think Honda have the edge amongst the Japanese bikes.I hope I do not offend anyone,but the Yam I owned was terrible,rode it through one winter,washed it every few days took real good care of it,and it looked like a bag of s**t after 12 months


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,no one loves a triple more than me,I used to ride Laverdas









Triumph is very high on my list.

How do you rate the build Mike?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Get your self over to Knotts at Stratford and try a Triumph (a triple beats a boxer every time but you do get a chain to mess about with) Mention my name you might get a discount! but then again the last bike I had from them was a GS 750 over 24 years ago, I dought he would remember me!!
> 
> MIKE..


 Ahem, I know I said the build quality was amazing but..you have to live with the ugly buggers. If I could just somehow, legally or illegally, get the cash together for a Rocket III, I would do so tomorrow









Unfortunately, as I don't borrow, I am contemplating a basic Bonnie or (god forbid) a kawasaki W650.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like the W650,it had some good write ups.Had a sit on one at Planet bikes,not too bad


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I saw a guy on an old triumph today don't ask me which one, just looked real old, and small by todays standards.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yamaha are noted for it along with seized calipers if you leave it in the garage to long.

For a long life you can't beat a Beemer, when I was looking for a bike I could not beleive the mileages (and prices!) if a Jap bike gets to 15,000 miles you won't see it in the main dealers very often, unlike BMW, they were happily selling bikes with 40k-60k with a waranty

Any car owners will wonder where this has gone as you can expect to get 100k out of a car with good maintenace.

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The 2 I am looking at are BMW approved bikes,the RS has high miles,and is priced a bit high,but you get 12 months warranty and 12 months BMW road side assistance.So I feel safer buying an approved one,than buying private.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Any car owners will wonder where this has gone as you can expect to get 100k out of a car with good maintenace.
> 
> MIKE..


Are you mad







I NEVER buy a car with less than 100k on the clock.

I currently have a Micra, I bought 6 years ago with 123K, it now has 146K. An Audi A4 bought 5 years ago with 102K, it now has 175K. And last, but not least a superb Volvo 1989 740 I bought for Â£215 with 123K of Ebay 3 months ago, I've put 2K on that. These are where the bargains are pal, I am only using the Volvo at the moment, wafting along in automatic luxury at an overall cost of less than Â£500









Apart from buying some used parts for the Volvo, I ahve had to spend nothing, zilch, zippo, nowt, on repairs for these cars.

I hate spending money on cars but will happily shell out a fortune on a bike!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

A mate of mine, Steve, works for a BMW bike dealership, he is their head engineer. He really knows his stuff with both bikes and engineering and rates the BM's very highly. Don't do much for me personally, prefer the head down, arse up sports stuff.............


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I love sports Garry,but 200 miles with the wife and panniers,can be a little stressful on a sports bike IMO









The R1100S is about as sporty as I am going to get.I would love to have a second bike tucked away but cant afford it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The truth is Alex, yes, I love the sports stuff, but it can be uncomfy and it does tempt you to ride too fast. When I buy my next bike, it will probably be something like a 1200 bandit. Powerful, but retro and comfy.......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I looked at the Bandit and the Fazer 1000,both very comfy and fast bikes.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Brilliant value as well. Cheap as chips when 2/3 years old - and still low miles.......







. Not that it would matter with the Suzy, those engines are bloody bullet proof and would do 150k easy........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bandits are known for being bulletproof.Fun bikes,in real world riding,as quick as any sports bike.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree Alex, and FECK!!, you are a quick poster..........


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had an XJR1200, for me it knocks the socks off both the Bandit and Fazer, if you are interested in these retro bikes aesthetics count, and the XJR is 100% gorgeous, I miss it now









Combined with a totally reliable long lived engine and all the credibility you need it's a belter. I found it comfy too, at 130mph your arms are ok (who are these gay boy magazine testers?) but it is a bad move to look behind, you can't get your head back


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Mike,no one loves a triple more than me,I used to ride Laverdas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't have any thing to compare it to as I have only had Triumph's since my return to two wheels. The two I have had have both had serious problems which ment a month off the road for the Speed Triple for a new loom. My current Daytona had to have a complete new clutch and all the components associated with it, which took a couple of months to sort out but only after complaining to the factory but this was more down to a poor dealer.

As for daily ware and tear it seems to be standing up O.K the odd nut and bolt has rusted, but it dose see the rain and still "srubs up well" I dont think Triumph are quite as good as BMW in build quality, but not far behind and as good as any of the rest. Nothing has failed (apart from the above) or dropped off and it has never left me stranded on the road side.

My biggest problem is picking up nails and the like I have lost about six good tyres in four years. I now get them mended, the front went most of it's life with a repair, and my new back tyre has just been repaired. Some say you shouldn't repair Z rated tyres but I have had no problems and the dealer assured me the latest repair kits are safe and he could have sold me a Â£200 tyre instead of a Â£30 repair!

MIKE..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am known for posting at warp speed.

XJR 1200SP







Nice bike.Test rode one a few years back at Fowlers,mucho muscle


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Mike,I will take a look,I love the Thunderbird Sport,and it comes in Orange









Maybe I need a V-Max?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

XJR1200 is a looker as well, cool machine........


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,don't you use Ultraseal?Saved me some serious money and walks


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Any car owners will wonder where this has gone as you can expect to get 100k out of a car with good maintenace.
> ...


 Thats the way to do it if you are handy with a spaner and can pick a good one.

Most bikes seem to be knackered by about 25-30k. As you say cars can last for 100k plus but once a bike turns even 10k it can become a worthless piece of metal, come PX time or you try to sell it

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Alex, A freind of mine had a V Max a true biking "hot rod" open her up and when the second set of carbs kicked in BLAST OFF but come to a bend, close your eyes and hope to come out the other side.

Ultraseal, is this the stuff you put into a tyre and it self seals any puctures? If so I was told it was all right untill you change tyres then you have to get all this stuff off the wheel and this caused problems. (Or the fitter could not be bothered to clean the wheel up!)

MIKE...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike,I was once informed that riding a V-Max,was like strapping a jet engine to a shopping trolley























Ultraseal,washes out very easy,I asked at a Motorcycle tyre fitting centre and they say its no problem to deal with.

Read up on it,this stuff has come along way.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ultraseal is o.k. i have it in the tyres on my Daytona, put it in just after putting a new set of Bridgstones on,fitters say no problems with it, Going to Mallory Park Sunday Post TT race,there is going to be a pack of Rotory Nortons racing among others, Won 4 free tickets,only need one so there is going to be three lucky bikers getting in for free







, fred.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Well,I did it.

BMW R1100RS in pearl silver,ABS,Heated grips.12 Months warranty,MOT,Tax,and 1 year BMW assistance(worth loads).

Tried the RS and the s.The S is still arse in the air,and head down,no good for touring.RS was comfortable,plenty quick enough for me.Adjustable bars,screen and seat,so got it just right.Collect it next Saturday









It was a gift from the wife.I had two choices a bike or a Lange or Patek.Bike won,can't go to Devon on a watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Alex ...Nice choice...Please be carefull mate...I know its Company car Salesmen wan*kers like me that get you but 'steady as she goes'
















Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Jason,but I did notice being on a light coloured BMW drivers tend to move aside,not sure why though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I would too!!! On a similar note, a pal of mine went to court whilst I was away cos he got nicked for '130 mph+' on the A1.. lucky bugger got 4 month ban + Â£250 fine!!! I kinda hoped he would get tought a lesson as hes a spoiled brat ( Astra GSI Turbo....new..)

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats more than lucky,if it had been a bike,they would have crucified him,and it would make the papers.


----------

